
The First Windmills - allthings
https://delanceyplace.com/view-archives.php?3929
======
soperj
>"No one knows who first conceived the simple and extraordinary notion of
harnessing the wind to grind corn, but it seems to have taken place in Persia
sometime around the sixth or seventh cen­tury.

Except there was no corn in Persia in the sixth or seventh century, since corn
came from the Americas.

~~~
joelhoffman
There was no maize, but traditionally the word corn can refer to any grain.

~~~
stevula
Which is still the primary sense in UK English [1], if I'm not mistaken (I'm a
US speaker, so I can't confirm firsthand).

1\.
[https://dictionary.cambridge.org/us/dictionary/english/corn](https://dictionary.cambridge.org/us/dictionary/english/corn)

